# Hello mods, admin, KM Powell...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Is there any reason why 'Off topic' posts are not included in 'Active topics'?

There's more activity in there!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rich m8, you know mr powell wont respond as he cant see our posts since he blocked them. is good in a way as having to chat about trainers bores me


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

An 'active topic' is an 'active topic' no matter which section it comes from, so it is a reasonable question...


----------

